# Advice on home microwave please



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think my basic microwave at home might be nearing the end of its life and I'm thinking of replacing it with a combi.

I seldom use my built-in standard oven because it takes a while to heat up n I hate wasting energy just for me.

To anyone who has a combi, what is your experience?

I'm looking at the Which? best buy - Panasonic NN-CT55JWBPQ.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Prue loves and uses hers most days Jean. Close on 35 years old.
Not the one with added grill but a full combination.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Ray. My 2 elderly Aunts bought one each 30-odd years ago and loved them (both sadly gone now) but it's taken their techie niece this long to get round to it!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ours is a Goldstar sold by Comet now long gone. Had to repair/maintain it a couple of times but can't complain if it dies tomorrow.
I often see more expensive and more modern ones in the tip, so just because you can buy an expensive one from John Lewis doesn't guarantee durability.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dorli has a Halogen cooker which gets used far more than microwave or electric oven.
Just a thought.
Bill


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just make sure you pronounce it correctly, don't be like Nigella 






Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bc109 said:


> Dorli has a Halogen cooker which gets used far more than microwave or electric oven.
> Just a thought.
> Bill


I have a halogen oven Bill but find it a bit awkward, and also it's temperature doesn't seem to be very accurate. 


dghr272 said:


> Just make sure you pronounce it correctly, don't be like Nigella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I heard that the other night! I guess she feels she really oughtn't to be using one!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a Sharp: 900W, grill, oven - superb!

It is used at least once every day although we tend to use basic facilities rather than combinations or specialist offerings.
POSSIBLY the oven temperature is a bit lower than it should be but we can live with that.

We have even taken it away with us in the MH when we knew we were going to campsites.

Gordon


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Gordon - if it's the Sharp R82STMA it's deeper than the Panasonic so harder to find the space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought the all singing Panasonic 

Oven, grill, steamer, microwave 

The microwave no longer works, seems a bit expensive to repair

So I bought a simple microwave, to compliment it

The oven works, a bit slow to heat to temp, so I still use the regular 
oven

The grill is fantastic 

The steamer I use seldom 

The combination of grill microwave no longer works

But I’m not short of space in my kitchen 

I wonder if the microwave ever worked to capacity

My cheap microwave is far more efficient 

sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had one when they first came out and never really liked it. You do have to remember, though, that I am not a cook  I couldn't see the point of using it as an oven when I already had an oven (and, Jean, you are so worth putting the oven on "just for you"  ) so I only used it on combination setting when it seemed to make everything tough. Of course that could have been my fault but I gave it up anyway!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We have just replaced ours Jean with the one you have in mind. Our last Panasonic gave up the ghost after ten years of everyday use, so no reason for complaints.

With John Lewis you have a good company to fall back on as they seem to have a superior customer service department than Curry's.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We have a Sharp R861 and for us is very good and would definitely recommend it.
It's a conventional microwave with convection and a grill, not found any down sides to it and the only problem I have with it is more of a niggle than a problem. Setting the clock is a hit or miss affair, the button you press to activate it sometimes doesn't behave as it should, being a bit rural here we do have the occasional power cut so it is something I have to do quite often.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes John, a small blip of the power supply and I have to reset four clocks and a timer. Worse in December as hid has more timed lights to reset. 
We do have a battery-power back up for the computer and one bedside clock but the rest are a pain.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments n suggestions folks.

Do you think there'll be January sales? Or will prices go up on Jan 1st?!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks for the comments n suggestions folks.
> 
> Do you think there'll be January sales? Or will prices go up on Jan 1st?!


The cult leaders say such items will be cheaper due Breakshi1t.

But we now know they've a habit of telling pork pies.

So I'd shop around now.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to add my two penneth, it won´t help one little bit, but I just hope my microwave lasts me out, it´s at least 30 years old and the easiest to use I have ever seen.
I have done all sorts with it, many things I have been told I shouldn't, but it´s still treating me very well.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, the last time we went to buy one there were several of us in the shop looking at the same one. We got chatting and it turned out that we were all looking for the one that you just put stuff in and pressed the button and it came out hot!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

By choice go for a flat bed

Not one of those revolving turntables, that slip and slide and cut down the available space

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> By choice go for a flat bed
> 
> Not one of those revolving turntables, that slip and slide and cut down the available space
> 
> Sandra


There's a school of thought says the turntable allows for more even cooking so I guess there are advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess we find the turntables easier to remove clean properly after a spill.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> There's a school of thought says the turntable allows for more even cooking so I guess there are advantages and disadvantages.


I think that may have been true when the flat bed ones were first introduced, apparently the modern versions don't suffer the same. 
Our one certainly doesn't suffer from it.

As to cleaning I find our flat bed one easy to clean, nice smooth surfaces and no little wheels to get in the way.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree , this one bought in a hurry is a turntable where my other was flatbed

Far easier to clean , find the steam in the oven wets under the turntable so needs to be dried after each use regardless of wether the glass turntable requires washing......

Then the fiddly bit of setting it back on the central spigot, I hate that

Flat bed a quick wipe over 

For deeper clean a cup of lemon and water , a couple of minutes or so on full power, wipe ........clean and smelling fresh :grin2:

Ps remove turntable before deep cleaning 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a thought Jean.
As you have been looking into buying a new Microwave, what have you been using the last 3 or 4 days? Is the old one hanging on?
Why do you say it's on the way out? Last time ours started to overheat and pop the thermal cut-out I took the cover off and cleaned up the fan, blades and motor and with a drop of oil on the shaft and is happy again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> I think that may have been true when the flat bed ones were first introduced, apparently the modern versions don't suffer the same.
> Our one certainly doesn't suffer from it.
> 
> As to cleaning I find our flat bed one easy to clean, nice smooth surfaces and *no little wheels to get in the way.
> ...


You take the little wheels out. :nerd:

I put a kitchen towel on my plate, many times I have boiled things over, take out plate remove kitchen towel, wash plate under hot tap, wipe plate all done, no diving in the oven needed. :grin2:

If the oven is wet after cooking the extractor fan isn´t working.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just a thought Jean.
> As you have been looking into buying a new Microwave, what have you been using the last 3 or 4 days? Is the old one hanging on?
> Why do you say it's on the way out? Last time ours started to overheat and pop the thermal cut-out I took the cover off and cleaned up the fan, blades and motor and with a drop of oil on the shaft and is happy again.
> 
> Ray.


Yes, it's hanging on Ray. It was 'clicking' but isn't doing that any more. A threatened ride in the wheelbarrow must've had an effect!

However, I'm still minded to get a combi....

I'm assuming it uses less electricity when baking or roasting than the conventional oven? And in what sort of recipe would you use more than one of the options for power?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes cheaper to run.
Prue does jacket pots on combi and I think browns things with cheese on them. But it's not my department. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> .... and I think browns things with cheese on them. But it's not my department.
> 
> Ray.


You'd make a great cook Ray!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> You take the little wheels out. :nerd:
> 
> I put a kitchen towel on my plate, many times I have boiled things over, take out plate remove kitchen towel, wash plate under hot tap, wipe plate all done, no diving in the oven needed. :grin2:
> 
> If the oven is wet after cooking the extractor fan isn´t working.


Depends what you are cooking Jan, and how

Steam is often generated

I frequently need to wipe out my microwave , in fact I do each time I use it

Im not into deep cleaning

I do the same with my oven, 20+ years old, and still more or less spotless

I have a bottle of oven cleaner, paint a little on burns and stains, leave overnight
Wipe clean , end off

I'm thinking of getting a life.........soon

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our 16 year old self cleaning oven has only self cleaned twice in it's life. Waste of money both in buying it and powering it.

Ray.


----------

